
Strange things happen when you rotate in 4 dimensions - SeekingMeaning
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5XWNwBJWeY
======
SeekingMeaning
I also recommend:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0t4aKJuKP0Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0t4aKJuKP0Q)
\- 4D Toys: a box of four-dimensional toys, and how objects bounce and roll in
4D

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-yRYmdsnGs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-yRYmdsnGs)
\- What does VR reveal about the 4th dimension?

